
Necunos is selling FOSS phone today - drctee
From their web store
======
snazz
Interesting. Having heard so much about the Purism phone, I’m surprised that
this slipped under my radar. The price does seem a bit much, though, for what
it is.

------
pkphilip
Its ridiculous. It is not even a dumb phone let alone a smart phone. There is
no SIM, no cellular modem, no Wifi, no net connectivity of any kind.

------
Down_n_Out
Is this a normal price for an engineering unit, no cellular modem or SIM-card
capabilities? I get they need to get some funds together but on the other hand
they need to attract engineers to develop on these phones no? Genuinely
curious.

------
tony-allan
[https://necunos.com/shop/#!/Necunos-
NC_1/p/127507133/categor...](https://necunos.com/shop/#!/Necunos-
NC_1/p/127507133/category=0)

------
tadzik_
Welp, it's hardly a phone if you can't call from it. A mobile device, perhaps.

